# NATO days 2010, Ostrava, Czech Republic



## seesul (Aug 20, 2010)

Sept. 15 - Sept. 19, 2010 DNY NATO v Ostrav?
B-52 and even this Hurricane Hurricane Mk I R4118 UP-W should be among the other birds...DNY NATO v Ostrav?
I was there last year and I really enjoyed this event http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/nato-days-2009-ostrava-czech-republic-20786.html

I´ll post some pics after the event.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

Look forward to the pics Roman, sounds like a good event.


----------



## seesul (Aug 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Look forward to the pics Roman, sounds like a good event.



Hi Terry,

have you ever seen this particular Hurry? I guess so...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

If it's the one I think it is, rescued from, I think, India and then restored from a pile of scrap, I think I saw it at Duxford, the day before we arrived at Slavicin last year. I'll check my pics to see if I can see the serial number - it was parked behind a Spit in one of the hangars, so couldn't get a clear shot.


----------



## seesul (Aug 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> If it's the one I think it is, rescued from, I think, India and then restored from a pile of scrap, I think I saw it at Duxford, the day before we arrived at Slavicin last year. I'll check my pics to see if I can see the serial number - it was parked behind a Spit in one of the hangars, so couldn't get a clear shot.



They say on their web that this is the one and last Hurry that participated on BoB.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

definitely wanna see pics....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Just checked my Duxford pics Roman, and the Hurricane is not the same one. I've read the book on the one visiting Ostrava, and it is the one I was thinking of, but I haven't seen it - yet!
it's been restored right down to the last detail, as it was in the BoB - fantastic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2010)

Man that would be awesome to see!


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

We were there yesterday and all I can say is just...gorgeous...
Will post some pics today afternoon.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking forward to those Roman, and I hope you had a great day. Sounds like you did !


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Terry, oh yeah, we did have a great time!
Time to post pics-lets start with Hurry...


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Hurry again


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

B-52. Tommy met a first pilot of this little bird...


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

B-52 again


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Hercules


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Alca


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Strike Eagle


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Falcon


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Gripen


----------



## The Basket (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah well...almost...I will be that guy

F-15 Strike Eagle...cough..not a Tomcat


----------



## imalko (Sep 20, 2010)

Great pictures Roman. Thanks for sharing.
Btw, that "Tomcat" looks more like a F-15 to me...


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

Polish and Slovak Fulcrum.


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

The Basket said:


> Ah well...almost...I will be that guy
> 
> F-15 Strike Eagle...cough..not a Tomcat


 OMG, I watched too many movies with Tom Cruise I guess... just corrected...


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

imalko said:


> Great pictures Roman. Thanks for sharing.
> Btw, that "Tomcat" looks more like a F-15 to me...


Unfortunately you´re right Igor, think it´s on time to go to sleep , 00:42 am here...


----------



## seesul (Sep 20, 2010)

This pic shows a Lt. Col. Joe Jones, commander of the 93rd BS 93rd Bomb Squadron welcomes new commander with my son. I´d like to send an e-mail to him. Where could I get an e-mail address of his home base?
Thank you!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2010)

Great pics Roman. there's a book out all about the chance discovery of the Hurricane, in India, and how it was eventually returned to the UK. It covers its history in the BoB, and the full story of its re-build to flying condition, with some great pics. Well worth a read. The title is 'Hurricane R1448' - that is, if I've got the serial number right !


----------



## seesul (Sep 21, 2010)

Terry, according to the Hurricane Mk I R4118 UP-W the ser. N° is 4118.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2010)

Good shots Roman!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2010)

That's the one Roman ! Sorry, I didn't have the info in front of me, and transposed the numbers !
I got the book out of the library about 18 months ago, and read it from cover to cover in one go. It's a fascinating story of a re-build from scrap, basically, and the way it was found was incredible. I've seen the book on Amazon at a good price, so I think I'll get it.


----------



## rochie (Sep 22, 2010)

great pics Roman, Tommy looks at home in that cockpit !!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yeah Karl, he really DID enjoy it!


----------



## Frantish (Sep 23, 2010)

Zdar Seesul!

Diki na fotky a popis. 
mého otce straně rodinného života jen na západ od Ostravy.

I learned enough Czech to get me in trouble, but not that well to write much. 

It sounds like it was a lot of fun! 

Last time I visited I went on a little tour flight from Mošnově (I wanted to film instead of fly myself.  Maybe will YouTube the video)

I have to visit again soon! 

Ciao!


----------



## seesul (Sep 24, 2010)

Frantish said:


> Zdar Seesul!
> 
> Diki na fotky a popis.
> mého otce straně rodinného života jen na západ od Ostravy.
> ...



Ahoj Františ!
Small world! You flew from Mošnov and the airshow was at the same airport- Ostrava Mošnov.
Yep, there are a lots of Czechs in Texas. I got a friend in Dallas and he told me there are a lots of Czechs around. I also have a friend in San Antonio who visited me here in May. His uncle was KIA aboard of B-17G 5 miles away from my born town. He wanted to see the crash site...

Take care!


----------

